# Methode



## Siisii92 (5. Feb 2022)

Hallo, ich verstehe diese Frage nicht, kann jemand mir bitte helfen?


----------



## Oneixee5 (5. Feb 2022)

Schreibe doch mal grob auf, was es bedeutet eine Methode zu überladen. Dann wirst du schnell erkennen, was richtig oder falsch ist.


----------



## Siisii92 (5. Feb 2022)

1. Der Datentyp mindestens eines Übergabeparameters ist anders als in den übrigen gleichnamen Methoden.
2. Die Anzahl der Übergabeparameter ist unterschiedlich.
mit dieser Definition können wir sagen,dass erste und zweite sind Falsch und dritte und vierte sind richtig. oder?


----------



## Oneixee5 (5. Feb 2022)

Ja, das sehe ich auch so.
Zusätzlich muss auch der Rückgabetyp der Methoden gleich sein.


----------

